
Computer Vision: On the Way to Seeing More - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/09/20/science/computer-vision-imsitu.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=7&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
mpolichette
Wow, I'm pretty impressed… Some of those I don't even know how I would
describe...

"A woman's foot on a pink spiky floor"

